# tea your kids like?



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

we aren't really big tea drinkers at my house. but i just set down a nice late evening snack for my 2 boys (ages 3 and 6) and i wanted to offer them a warm drink. but all i have in the house is chamomile tea, which neither of them really enjoy.

i would like to buy some tea's that they are more likely to enjoy. what kinds of tea do your kids drink? i was thinking of something sweet.

thanks


----------



## psyche (Apr 6, 2005)

My son is fond of Bengal Spice by Celestial Seasonings. I usually add milk or soy milk and a bit of of honey to make it like chai (it's tea-free, just herbs & spices so no caffeine).


----------



## charmedgirlies (May 5, 2004)

my kids are both nutty, they like the sleepy time tea, they also do pretty good with the gypsy cold care when i push that on them too in the winter. However I can't get myself a glass hot or cold of pregnancy tea lately without being completely attacked. Oh and they will both drink peppermint tea when we have tummy problems. sometimes they come back after i made it and want honey added sometimes not so i always give it without and if they want a little added i do if not fine.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Ds1 loves the Black Cherry Berry tea by Celestial Seasonings. I add just a little bit of honey.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

My DD will drink just about any tea I put in front of her, but she really enjoys rooibos. It's herbal so no caffeine, it has no tannins, and has a light naturally sweet taste. It comes in various flavors, but DD likes hunny rooibos the best (why hunny is spelled that way rather than honey I don't know). Rooibos also has lots of good antioxidants. Rooibos is only grown in South Africa so serving it would be a natural entry point to a little geography/social studies discussion.

Can you tell I'm a tea geek?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

My boys love hot apple juice with cinnamon and hot milk with honey and cinnamon as well.







Tea-wise, they drink ordinary black when they can get it, rooibois (especially with vanilla- we got some cocoa rooibois from a health fair last weekend that was yummy) but seem to find that the fruit and herbal ones don't go down so well- except for peppermint, but only when they're ill.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

Rooibos or chamomile with a bit of xylitol (we're very careful with sweeteners because DD1 has a bit of of demineralization). Iced mint tea.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Anything fruity.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

We drink mint teas mostly, but we also like orange tea and regular iced tea. We use honey or sugar to sweeten.


----------



## fire_lady (Aug 24, 2005)

Lemon Iced tea with honey/sugar


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

anything fruity and green tea with no additives. though she loves black tea with milk and sugar whenever she can manage a sip out of my ocassional cup.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sure you are talking herbal teas, but my kids like regular old orange pekoe black tea!! Yes, I know it has caffeine, but not a lot, especially the amount they consume.

Hey, I'm Irish, of course we drink tea!!!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

My dd likes what ever tea is in my cup. :LOL So far that's usually chai w/ soymilk.


----------



## ladywolf (Aug 20, 2004)

My daughter, who is not so small now but this still holds true, love blackberry herbal teas and darjeeling. I know this is both ends of the spectrum but that has always been a good description for my fairie


----------



## CaraboosMama (Mar 31, 2005)

This is slightly OT, but I thought it would be a good place to ask...

anyone have a favorite decaf chai? I love chai but we are ttc and I am trying to completely cut out caffeine like I did w/ dd #1 (I havea history of miscarriages - just trying to do whatever I can to be safe









thanks!

kate


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraboosMama*
anyone have a favorite decaf chai?

Chai rooibos is pretty yummy. It's no-caff to begin with, so no de-caff processing is required.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Red Safari Spice (rooibos tea by Celestial Seasoning), decaf chai ( Celestial Seasonings brand is really good), herbal peach, Sugar Plum Spice (CS also), Peppermint, Chamomile, any kind of herbal berry tea.

I am going to have to get the Rooibos Chai!!!!


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

i have gotten lots of ideas from this thread!!!

thanks everyone!


----------



## aolinsmama (Apr 9, 2004)

we uusually drink a mix, oatstraw, chamomile, mint, lemonbalm, catnip-my kids new fave is pomegranate roisbois (sorry i cannot spell) i can't remember the brand name though. the republic of tea (brand) used to have a children's tea that my son loved but i haven't been able to find that in years. it had hibiscus and a mix that i can't remember. none of these need sweeteners either-the pom/rbs is fine just plain.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Right now DD is drinking Kids Cuppa from Republic of Tea. She also loves mint tea, blueberry, ginseng-peppermint, chamomile, sleepytime, ok, really any tea i'll drink lol


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My girls drink black, green, or rooibos teas. All with a little milk and sometimes honey.

We like the rooibos in flavors of which there are many









We drink lot of tea in our house, all bulk as I dont care for tea in bags as it often has a dusty taste.

My girls each have useable tea sets along with cups and saucers. They love picking out what they will drink their morning tea out of :LOL


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

www.republicoftea.com yum! kids cuppa & panda berry


----------



## boomingranny (Dec 11, 2003)

As I drink my rooibos now...my kid loves the rooibos chai with honey and milk (organic). This is the wonder tea, its great when she's sick - full of good anti-oxidants and it also helps insomnia and relaxes you. It's been drunk for millenia. If anyone here reads the Precious Ramotswe mysteries this is the bush tree that she's always making.

cheers


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Earth Mama Angel Baby makes a Peaceful Mama tea and a Calm Baby tea, both of which my kids like.
Also, Michelle at greentaramama.com makes custom blends- she had the yummiest summer tea, and we all enjoyed it!


----------



## aolinsmama (Apr 9, 2004)

OMG







Thank you to the poster that posted the R of Tea website-I will now be able to get some-my son will be So Happy LOL


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraboosMama*
This is slightly OT, but I thought it would be a good place to ask...

anyone have a favorite decaf chai? I love chai but we are ttc and I am trying to completely cut out caffeine like I did w/ dd #1 (I havea history of miscarriages - just trying to do whatever I can to be safe









thanks!

kate


yogi tea redbush chai


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

my DD loves sweet dreams from celestial seasonings. i like it too. she also likes mint, sleepytime and cinnamon spice.


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

Most mornings I take two wide-mouth quart jars and put about 4 or 5 Tbs. of herbs in each, then boil a big kettle of water and let it all steep for a bit then strain the teas into another quart jar. We drink tea instead of water much of the time. We usually end up drinking it at room temperature but if you wanted it warm you could just heat it up later. I prefer the taste of bulk herbs also, like a pp said, but it sometimes seems like a bit of a hassle to make just one cup with bulk herbs so this system works for me.

My main herbs are raspberry, nettle, oat straw, mint, alfalfa, lemon balm ... hmm, what else. BTW, ds loves all of it .. he likes it better than water. Hibiscus has a nice sweet and fruity taste ... lemon grass, licorice is sweet and very yummy.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

So whats oat straw taste like









For some reason I cant imagine straw tasteing good but it must add a nice flavor or something :LOL or people wouldnt be drinking it.


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
So whats oat straw taste like









For some reason I cant imagine straw tasteing good but it must add a nice flavor or something :LOL or people wouldnt be drinking it.

Honestly? I don't think it tastes like much at all .. lol .. in any case it's very mild, slightly sweet, kind of earthy flavor. It doesn't taste like what you'd think straw would taste like. I always mix it with other things with stronger flavors, it's just such a good nervine .. very relaxing.


----------



## SandyBeachBums (Nov 14, 2002)

If you just want one cup of loose tea, The Republic of Tea site has this cool tea ball with a handle. My dh and I use ours all the time.
My family did not drink tea growing up, so I have no idea how to make a pot of tea. I want to learn, but I'm still looking for the perfect tea pot.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aolinsmama*
OMG







Thank you to the poster that posted the R of Tea website-I will now be able to get some-my son will be So Happy LOL






























I just ordered their catalog. We can't find their writer's chai ANYWHERE around here anymore, so I was really glad to see it on their website!


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

I used to sweeten my son's chamomille with a bit of honey but now he drinks it straight and really loves it...He will drink both ...iced during the day and he loves it warm right before bed..


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

DS loves Nighty night by Traditional medicinals.

Every night...hot tea, hot tea!!


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Not tea, but hot drinks: my son has liked hot water with honey, sometimes with lemon added; hot apple juice and prune juice; and of course hot chocolate.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby*
Ds1 loves the Black Cherry Berry tea by Celestial Seasonings. I add just a little bit of honey.


This makes the best iced tea (we don't even have to add sugar or honey).
We also like green tea, chamomile, lemon tea and anything fruity







!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

This is what I use for making dh a cup of tea. http://www.specialteas.com/Permanent...ct_detail.html
They also have another size for pots.








it


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

I haven't found a tea my ds doesn't like. Whenever he sees my cup he chants "gee gee" (can't say "t" yet







). The first time I made a smoothie he wouldn't even try it until I said, "would you like to taste mama's tea?" Then he reached for the glass. Now we call the smoothie "purple tea" (made with blueberries) and he gulps it right down.

Thanks for all of the suggestions of other teas to try. I'll be filling up my cart at Whole Foods this weekend. Fall and tea just go together!


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

dd lvoes anything fruity - we usually buy celestial seasonings. this weekend she discovered that she loves chai.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My 6yo's favorite is Peach Apricot Honeybush from Celestial Seasonings


----------



## the wise one (Jan 25, 2014)

Honestly kids that age dont really enjoy tea try hot chocolate. Or at teavena they have this tea that tastes like hot chocolate it is called white chocolate peperment tea. If you add a little bit of milk into it it tastes really good


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, wise one, kids don't? Because I think there are 40 listings of favorites. You work for Teavena? PS these kids are all teenagers/adults now.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neldavi*
> 
> Most mornings I take two wide-mouth quart jars and put about 4 or 5 Tbs. of herbs in each, then boil a big kettle of water and let it all steep for a bit then strain the teas into another quart jar. We drink tea instead of water much of the time. We usually end up drinking it at room temperature but if you wanted it warm you could just heat it up later. I prefer the taste of bulk herbs also, like a pp said, but it sometimes seems like a bit of a hassle to make just one cup with bulk herbs so this system works for me.
> 
> My main herbs are raspberry, nettle, oat straw, mint, alfalfa, lemon balm ... hmm, what else. BTW, ds loves all of it .. he likes it better than water. Hibiscus has a nice sweet and fruity taste ... lemon grass, licorice is sweet and very yummy.


This is what we do. Only ours sits over night and most often includes nettles.


----------

